# Workin' on the Railroad (21st - Century style!)



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Just came across this interesting video







of a modern welded-rail-laying work train (shot in Belgium, judging from the comments; the train itself was made by a Swiss company....




...& If I may quote "Mr. Spock" of Star Trek - *"Fascinating!" *







*Tom*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Think this has be here before. later RJD


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

I just saw this in an email that someone sent me, it is very impressive how far track maintenance has come in the last 100 years. 

Matt


----------

